# Snoqualmie Pass Route



## siklista

I moved to Issaquah a few months ago and new to Pacific Northwest cycling. Anyone knows the usual route riders take in order to reach the the top of Snoqualmie Pass?:idea: Does it include riding on I-90?

From what I can tell from Google map, the road that hugs the Chester Morse Lake (NF-50, NF-5030, NF-5510) can take you to Hyak without entering I-90. However, I have not driven the road and wonders about its condition, if it is good for descent.

Thanks for any info.


----------



## borregokid

The most common route is that you get on I-90 at North Bend entering the freeway at exit 34. Pedal up the Freeway until exit 38 and exit. You will then stay on the perimeter road on the south side until Exit 42 (I think). You get back on the Freeway and go up to exit 47. At 47 cross under the freeway to the north side and then head east. Eventually you will find yourself between the East and West bound lanes of the freeway on an old highway. Its not very well marked and its possible you might go down a dead end but if you stay on the main route you go past some camping areas and a few houses until you get to Exit 52 and Alpental. Its actually a pretty nice ride. Their can be a stiff breeze going up the pass between 42 and 47 that can have you going 24 mph. Coming down you might struggle to hit 19 mph. 

If you have a mountain bike you can hit the John Wayne Trail at exit 32 and you would indeed go all the way to the pass on a trail. Bring a bright light because to get to Hyak you go through a tunnel thats about 1.8 miles long. Its very dark. This trail included the roads you mentioned are gravel.


----------



## siklista

borregokid said:


> The most common route is that you get on I-90 at North Bend entering the freeway at exit 34. Pedal up the Freeway until exit 38 and exit. You will then stay on the perimeter road on the south side until Exit 42 (I think). You get back on the Freeway and go up to exit 47. At 47 cross under the freeway to the north side and then head east. Eventually you will find yourself between the East and West bound lanes of the freeway on an old highway. Its not very well marked and its possible you might go down a dead end but if you stay on the main route you go past some camping areas and a few houses until you get to Exit 52 and Alpental. Its actually a pretty nice ride. Their can be a stiff breeze going up the pass between 42 and 47 that can have you going 24 mph. Coming down you might struggle to hit 19 mph.
> 
> If you have a mountain bike you can hit the John Wayne Trail at exit 32 and you would indeed go all the way to the pass on a trail. Bring a bright light because to get to Hyak you go through a tunnel thats about 1.8 miles long. Its very dark. This trail included the roads you mentioned are gravel.


Thanks Borregokid.:thumbsup: 
I probably will take the John Wayne Trail since riding on I-90 does not sound very fun.


----------



## magic

I've done both of these a few times (we live in North Bend).

I-90 kinda sucks, there usually is a head wind heading from West to East, this means you are riding back down in it.

I usually get on I-90 at Exit 34 and ride up I-90 to the Denny Creek exit. You can then take that road up to the ski area, after some switch backs it drops you off by Alpental.

I've also done North Bend to Leavenworth (I-90 to Cle Elum and then 97 over to Highway 2). There are parts of I-90 little to no shoulder, the part that sticks out in my mind is a bridge about 4 or so miles from Cle Elum. That is a bit scary.

The Iron Horse Trail or John Wayne Trail, is a pretty good packed gravel trail. The grade is steady and easy. There are a few sections were the trail has been covered in larger looser shale like stones, it's a bit soft to ride on. I'll either ride my Mountain bike or my fixie with Cross Tires on it. Lucky for us, a side branch of this trail goes through our neighborhood. So I can just ride it from home. And yes the remark about a flashlight is correct. You'll need one to get through that tunnel. I've guided people through it a couple of times, they did not think it would be that dark in there. It's very cool too, you may want an extra layer on through it (depending on time of year.) I'll also ride this trail during the winter, you can usually get pretty close to the tunnel before the snow depth gets hard to ride in.


----------

